# Sticky  Large Frame Service Manual



## aegt5000

This is a Bolens Large Frame Dealer Service manual
It consists of a Front Cover, Table of Contents and Tab Index

These are followed by the 8 tabbed sections:
1) General
2) Electrical
3) Drive Train
4) Fuel System
5) Chassis
6) Hydraulic System
7) Engine
8) Attachments


----------



## aegt5000

Table of Contents
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=3454>


----------



## aegt5000

Tab Index


----------



## aegt5000

General Section 1 Page 1


----------



## aegt5000

General Section 1 Page 2


----------



## aegt5000

General Section 1 Page 3


----------



## aegt5000

General Section 1 Page 4


----------



## aegt5000

General Section 1 Page 5


----------



## aegt5000

General Section 1 Page 6


----------



## aegt5000

General Section 1 Page 7


----------



## aegt5000

General Section 1 Page 8


----------



## aegt5000

General Section 1 Page 9


----------



## aegt5000

Electrical Section 2 Page 1


----------



## aegt5000

Electrical Section 2 Page 3
(There is No Page 2-2)


----------



## aegt5000

Electrical Section 2 Page 4


----------



## aegt5000

Electrical Section 2 Page 5


----------



## aegt5000

Electrical Section 2 Page 6


----------



## aegt5000

Electrical Section 2 Page 6a


----------



## aegt5000

Electrical Section 2 Page 6b


----------



## aegt5000

Electrical Section 2 Page 7


----------



## aegt5000

Electrical Section 2 Page 8


----------



## aegt5000

Electrical Section 2 Page 9


----------



## aegt5000

Electrical Section 2 Page 10


----------



## aegt5000

Electrical Section 2 Page 11


----------



## aegt5000

Electrical Section 2 Page 12


----------



## aegt5000

Electrical Section 2 Page 13


----------



## aegt5000

Electrical Section 2 Page 14


----------



## aegt5000

Electrical Section 2 Page 15


----------



## aegt5000

Electrical Section 2 Page 16


----------



## aegt5000

Electrical Section 2 Page 17


----------



## aegt5000

Electrical Section 2 Page 18


----------



## aegt5000

Electrical Section 2 Page 19


----------



## aegt5000

Drive Train Section 3 Page 1


----------



## aegt5000

Drive Train Section 3 Page 2


----------



## aegt5000

Drive Train Section 3 Page 3


----------



## aegt5000

Drive Train Section 3 Page 4


----------



## aegt5000

Drive Train Section 3 Page 5


----------



## aegt5000

Drive Train Section 3 Page 6


----------



## aegt5000

Drive Train Section 3 Page 7


----------



## aegt5000

Drive Train Section 3 Page 8


----------



## aegt5000

Drive Train Section 3 Page 9


----------



## aegt5000

Drive Train Section 3 Page 10


----------



## aegt5000

Drive Train Section 3 Page 11


----------



## aegt5000

Drive Train Section 3 Page 11a


----------



## aegt5000

Drive Train Section 3 Page 11b


----------



## aegt5000

Drive Train Section 3 Page 11c


----------



## aegt5000

Drive Train Section 3 Page 11d


----------



## aegt5000

Drive Train Section 3 Page 12


----------



## aegt5000

Drive Train Section 3 Page 13


----------



## aegt5000

Drive Train Section 3 Page 14


----------



## aegt5000

Drive Train Section 3 Page 15


----------



## aegt5000

Drive Train Section 3 Page 16


----------



## aegt5000

Drive Train Section 3 Page 17


----------



## aegt5000

Drive Train Section 3 Page 18


----------



## aegt5000

Drive Train Section 3 Page 19


----------



## aegt5000

Drive Train Section 3 Page 20


----------



## aegt5000

Drive Train Section 3 Page 21


----------



## aegt5000

Drive Train Section 3 Page 21a


----------



## aegt5000

Drive Train Section 3 Page 21b


----------



## aegt5000

Drive Train Section 3 Page 22


----------



## aegt5000

Drive Train Section 3 Page 23


----------



## aegt5000

Drive Train Section 3 Page 24


----------



## aegt5000

Drive Train Section 3 Page 25


----------



## aegt5000

Drive Train Section 3 Page 26


----------



## aegt5000

Drive Train Section 3 Page 27


----------



## aegt5000

Drive Train Section 3 Page 28


----------



## aegt5000

Drive Train Section 3 Page 29


----------



## aegt5000

Drive Train Section 3 Page 30


----------



## aegt5000

Drive Train Section 3 Page 31


----------



## aegt5000

Fuel System Section 4 Page 1


----------



## aegt5000

Fuel System Section 4 Page 3
(there is no Page 4-2)


----------



## aegt5000

Fuel System Section 4 Page 4


----------



## aegt5000

Fuel System Section 4 Page 5


----------



## aegt5000

Fuel System Section 4 Page 6


----------



## aegt5000

Chassis Section 5 Page 1


----------



## aegt5000

Chassis Section 5 Page 2


----------



## aegt5000

Chassis Section 5 Page 3


----------



## aegt5000

Chassis Section 5 Page 4


----------



## aegt5000

Chassis Section 5 Page 5


----------



## aegt5000

Chassis Section 5 Page 6


----------



## aegt5000

Chassis Section 5 Page 7


----------



## aegt5000

Hydraulic System Section 6 Page 1


----------



## aegt5000

Hydraulic System Section 6 Page 2


----------



## aegt5000

Hydraulic System Section 6 Page 3


----------



## aegt5000

Hydraulic System Section 6 Page 4


----------



## aegt5000

Hydraulic System Section 6 Page 5


----------



## aegt5000

Hydraulic System Section 6 Page 6


----------



## aegt5000

Hydraulic System Section 6 Page 7


----------



## aegt5000

Hydraulic System Section 6 Page 8


----------



## aegt5000

Hydraulic System Section 6 Page 9


----------



## aegt5000

Hydraulic System Section 6 Page 10


----------



## aegt5000

Hydraulic System Section 6 Page 11


----------



## aegt5000

Hydraulic System Section 6 Page 12


----------



## aegt5000

Hydraulic System Section 6 Page 13


----------



## aegt5000

Engine Section 7 Page 1


----------



## aegt5000

Engine Section 7 Page 2


----------



## aegt5000

Engine Section 7 Page 3


----------



## aegt5000

Engine Section 7 Page 4


----------



## aegt5000

Engine Section 7 Page 5


----------



## aegt5000

Engine Section 7 Page 6


----------



## aegt5000

Attachments Section 8 Page 1


----------



## aegt5000

Attachments Section 8 Page 2


----------



## aegt5000

Attachments Section 8 Page 3


----------



## aegt5000

Attachments Section 8 Page 4


----------



## aegt5000

Attachments Section 8 Page 5


----------



## aegt5000

Attachments Section 8 Page 6


----------



## aegt5000

Attachments Section 8 Page 7
(Last Page)


----------

